# 595 weight?



## jose j (Feb 7, 2005)

Does anyone know how much an XL 595 frameset weighs. I know the weight of the medium is about 1100 grams. I am looking at the XL and think that it is probably much higher than the medium.
Thanks,
Jose


----------



## locomotive1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I can not tell you what the frame weighs. But I can tell you that my complete 595 XXL build up with a campy record/chorus mix, kysrium SL wheels, bottles and cages weighs in at 15.8lbs. Screamin light for a big bike!


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just weighed my XL 585, as ridden almost 3k miles so far this year. 15.18lbs with tires, pedals, cages, etc. No finicky fancy stuff, just what works for a guy who loves to ride without having to fiddle around with the ride or have things break during races or long training rides...
Don Hanson


----------



## ericp (Mar 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the weight of the Large frame?

thanks


----------

